# EARLESS Rescued Stray Needs Surgery - pls help if you can



## Strongheart (Aug 17, 2009)

We first posted on RUNNING BUN MAGAZINE about poor little Glenna bunny the other day. She is also featured in today's post. She was a stray found by a *Good Samaritan* with dental issues, two incidences of flystrike (warbles - flies burrow into the rabbit's flesh and lay their eggs, the maggots are then born and cause great pain and infection in the rabbit's body. If untreated, it is fatal), smelling like a skunk (presumably, odor has yet to be identified), and ears that just "peeled off" when given a bath by the first vet she saw.

Then she came into *Bright Eyes Sanctuary* care with a foster mom who is also an exotics vet tech. The foster mom says that Glenna is *very sweet, loves to be held*, is sociable with other rabbits and just loves people. As you can see from her photos (above), she has only stubs for ears.

Glenna is going to be spayed, have her molars trimmed, have her abscess(es?) removed, and anything else that may come up during surgery. Then she will no doubt be on medicine for quite a while and require multiple rechecks with the vet.

The estimate on her surgery is about $300 with our rescue discount but that did not include the spay (we'll find out more tomorrow) and it did not include anything else that might come up - like if the abscess has spread fingers throughout her body and would cost more because it would take longer surgery time to remove it. So we're pretty sure it will be *$450 all told*.

So far, as of this writing, we have received $70 in donations for Glenna's surgeries, we need to raise $380 more *AS SOON AS POSSIBLE*. You can see our fundraising thermometer on the front page of RUNNING BUN MAGAZINE and if you click on it and make a donation using *PayPal*, it will automatically go up (it takes about 10 minutes for new donations to appear). *Her surgery is tomorrow*! We don't know if she's going to spend a night or two in the hospital yet or not. *But we need to raise these funds to cover her surgery! Please help!* Tell all the bunny lovers you know so we can take the very best care of this wonderful, loving rabbit.

We appreciate it! *We are a nonprofit, fully approved IRS 501c3 all volunteer, charitable animal rescue. Your donations are tax deductible.*

Kind regards,

Patti Henningsen
Bright Eyes Sanctuary


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2009)

What a background she has. Did enough funds come in to cover her surgery costs? How's she doing?

Beautiful all white New Zealand Marietta in our sanctuary clan sends gentle forehead licks to Glenna. The stubs for ears. ssd:

She's so **** Lucky she came to you for care!!!! :hearts

The stray notations make you cry... and all the guck and medical issues she acquired due to lack of caring or human actions.

:hug:for Good Samaritans,

You can almost lean forward and kiss her nose.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 19, 2009)

How is the bunny? Did she have her surgery? 


sas :?


:bump:


----------



## christinelea1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Where is the bunny??Is the bunny ok??
I have not ever looked at any of the other 'rescue me' posts well because geese...I have about 100 here of my own at any given time..... when I saw the 'ears cut" thing...well we are dealing with our own "little eared bunnies", seven of them brough by Muskegon police June15th...Is this bun ok? Was her surgery covered?


----------



## Rich Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

What happened to the bunny? Where in the U.S. are you located?:?:shock:


----------



## Strongheart (Sep 23, 2009)

We raised 200% of the goal needed for Glenna's surgery and she is spayed and resting comfortably. If you would like to read updates about her and see photos, check out Running Bun Magazine.

She is going in this week for a molar and incisor trim. She is doing splendid and she is a joy to have around.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad she's doing so much better


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 23, 2009)

What a lovely update. She's a gorgeous girl! I'm glad she made her way to you. I have a huge soft spot for bunnies with missing ears because one of my boys had his ear ripped off by another bunny and the tip of his other ear bitten off when he was at the animal shelter. "Differently eared" bunnies are adorable!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 18, 2009)

Strongheart, someone is looking for you: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51072&forum_id=1


----------

